# Do you have a bad Rheumatologist Story



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Think your wait time to see a rheumatologist is long now? Imagine how long it could be if rheumatologists become fewer and farther between. For a special report on the field of rheumatology and the challenges patients face in finding a doctor close to home, I'm looking for any patients who have had trouble getting into see a rheumatologist or travel far to see one because there aren't any in their area. How's that?-----------------------------------------Debra Gordon, independent writer/editor376 Hemlock Lane, Nazareth PA 18064ph: 610.614.1658cell: 484-680-0228fax: 253.540.7517http://www.debragordon.comdebra###debragordon.comFM patients, I hope this is ok to post. I ran into this lady and am trying to get her some info for her article.


----------

